# Multiple Cycles



## chrislowski (Aug 20, 2011)

There are many composers whose symphonies I only own individual recordings or one complete cycle of, but with certain composers we love the symphonies so much we like to explore many different cycles. I suppose we are looking for new and fresh approaches to the works we love so much.

So, for which composers to do you own (or have heard) more than one complete cycle of symphonies, and how would you rate them (best to worst?). I thought it might allow some of us to discover cycles we may not have had the inclination to try before.

I'll start, sticking to 3 max cycles for each (as I don't usually go over 3, costs too much!):

Brahms
1. Harnoncourt with Berlin/Celibidache with Munich
2. Klemperer with Philharmonia
3. Karajan with Berlin

Bruckner
1. Skrowaczewski with Saarbrucken Radio
2. Celibidache with the Munich 
3. Wand with Koln

Mahler
1. Abaddo with Berlin/Viernna
2. Geilen with SWR
3. Solti with Chicago

Nielsen
1. Schmidt with London
2. Jarvi with Gothenburg
3. Blomstedt with Danish Radio

Prokofiev
1. Rozhdestvensky with Moscow Radio
2. Weller With London
3. Gergiev with London

Shostakovich
1. Kitajenko with Gürzenich
2. Kondrashin with Moscow
3. Haitink with Concertgebouw/London

Sibelius
1. Rozhdestvensky with Moscow
2. Vanksa with Lahti
3. Segerstam with Danish National


----------

